# oh dear...another ban



## ROID (Mar 31, 2017)

3 days is weak. 

I deserve at least 2 months.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2017)

is this the best you've got?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 31, 2017)

where did you get baneed


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2017)

Three days worth of tears fills a 20 gallon drum!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 1, 2017)

What did you do now?


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2017)

I thought way back when they allowed ROID to return after his long exile that he might be interesting.......I was wrong.....


----------



## ROID (Apr 14, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing .

Hmm


----------



## ROID (Apr 17, 2017)

Damn...banned again.
 Lol

All because I'm the only one that gets layed in Gr forum.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## ROID (Apr 17, 2017)

Damn..

I thought you loved me.

Lol..   Banned because I got game.


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2017)

ROID said:


> Damn..
> 
> I thought you loved me.
> 
> Lol..   Banned because I got game.



i heard you got banned because you gave Bubbles the Filipino transvestite security guard at Princes house herpes.....and now that fucker just keeps coming back!


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2017)

So did you bang gymgirl or not?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Never

But Jersey devil got in touch with the mother of son and directed her to my posts.

I would seriously pay for that cunt to meet me in a alley.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Never
> 
> But Jersey devil got in touch with the mother of son and directed her to my posts.
> 
> I would seriously pay for that cunt to meet me in a alley.



That was kind of him. Are you guys friends now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Never
> 
> But Jersey devil got in touch with the mother of son and directed her to my posts.
> 
> I would seriously pay for that cunt to meet me in a alley.



That is a fucking lie and you know it.


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Never
> 
> But Jersey devil got in touch with the mother of son and directed her to my posts.
> 
> I would seriously pay for that cunt to meet me in a alley.



grab her pussy

lock her up

trump luv

trump is god


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 24, 2017)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is a fucking lie and you know it.




liar liar 

panties on fire

trump cures all 

king trump


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Lol

You follow me around like a poor little lost puppy dog.

I don't know shit mother fucker. I know you threatened you fucking bitch.

You know you're nothing but a bitch right ?

Took you 30yrs to get a tan and a pathetic bicep.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> Lol
> 
> You follow me around like a poor little lost puppy dog.
> 
> ...



Lol!  That is your lame ass response?  You made a serious accusation little bitch.  Now prove it.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

God damn you are pathetic

Tell me about your "girlfriend" again. I bet he is a handsome man.

I aint gotta prove shit. The interweb is only real to you.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Stick with men JD. Pussy is too much trouble for the weak minded.


Just so you know, youre not a moderator anymore because certain people didn't like you. It had nothing to do with me.  But keep on with your bullshit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

Pathetic bipolar, drug addict. I'm not a mod anymore because I chose not to be.  Now where is that proof I contacted the 'mother of your child', you know the one that you were fucking some one else while she was pregnant with your child?   Pop some more adderall and down another Steel Reserve moron


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 24, 2017)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pathetic bipolar, drug addict. I'm not a mod anymore because I chose not to be.  Now where is that proof I contacted the 'mother of your child', you know the one that you were fucking some one else while she was pregnant with your child?   Pop some more adderall and down another Steel Reserve moron




Whoa, now JD.. Was it really necessary to bring down addy and SR like that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

When your dealing with a nut case you need to go all out.  This asshole gives addy and SR a bad name.


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 24, 2017)

JerseyDevil said:


> When your dealing with a nut case you need to go all out.  This asshole gives addy and SR a bad name.



Is Steel Reserve what they drink on the Indian reservations?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

No I think it's more like Alabama's top shelf choice of beer in the finer bars.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

JD

Im really going to fuck you up one day.

Post up a picture of the man you are fucking ?  

Just explain how it is you are dealing with me ??

Do I follow you around ? Post in your threads ? Send you PM after PM ?

Nah...

You bitch ass punks are the biggest bunch of losers I have ever encountered. A fucking aids infested homesless man gets more ass than you.

Mother fucker PM me where you are at ..I'll come to you. You want to make it personal then let's meet up. I'll buy your ticket, of course I'm sure you're afraid of heights.

Seriously, I am a fucking nut job. I'm sure your bank account is over drawn. You probably have ED. Put peanut butter on your dick trying to get a blow job from a stray dog. Either way, I'm honestly going to fu k you up one way or another.

Really real..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

Is that a melt?  Jesus Roid, calm down its just the interwebz dude.  Don't hit 'the mother of your child', or rape the homeless guy down the street. PM me your wickr addy tough guy.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Lol

Whatever man

I'm not a douche bag. I don't need wickr

It's pretty obvious who is the bitch in this situation.

But honestly you mention some personal shit again and I'll find you. True story. It's not hard these days.

Pop off again mother fucker


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

Pop off?  Ever been on Mugshots.com?  Your pic is on there bigger then shit.  Aggravated stalking?  True to form


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

And if we meet I would kick you scrawny ass from here to next Friday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucky for you asshole, I would never share.  Unlike you I'm sure.  I am the bigger man.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Have a nice day JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

You too sunshine


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep JD it sure is.

It's called a a vindictive ex wife. Named Sara. I left her. She was angry. Told a lot of lies. 

I'm not ashamed or embarrassed of that
 It's bullshit. 

My man, I'll see you one day.

It's not my fault you are a pathetic loser in life that jacks his dick to porn.

I warned you. I honestly don't have anything else to say about it. You bitches act like tough guys. Make empty threats. But I'm not like that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

I honestly believe you about that.  I had an ex that told a shit ton of lies about me too.  So no, no worries.  I would never do that.  You don't seem to believe Val really did hack you.  I've had that info for quite a while.  I never used, never will.... fell into my lap.  hell never even looked at it until recently when I heard you were threatening some members.  So I forced your hand so to speak. But you didn't follow thru, and neither did I.

Even when you were banned, twice, I didn't say shit.  Thought it best to drop.  But you attack me, my reaction is to attack back. Btw, I don't make empty threats either. So not sure were we stand. I vote to drop it


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't give a fuck what you believe old man.

I'll bring the truth to you.

Then post up my mug shot with the assault charge. 

Being crazy has its benefits.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

That's exactly the response I expected from you dickhead


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2017)

Can someone pm me and tell me what the fuck is going on.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2017)

Wtf you guys don't drag your shit to the forum of love  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Apr 26, 2017)

ROID said:


> I don't give a fuck what you believe old man.
> 
> I'll bring the truth to you.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see this mug shot to be honest. I feel like I know you irl lol


----------



## Intense (Apr 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Wtf you guys don't drag your shit to the forum of love
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





It's the only place that roid is welcome, besides the WP sub forum. But even that is gone now..


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2017)

ROID said:


> Mother fucker PM me where you are at ..I'll come to you. You want to make it personal then let's meet up. I'll buy your ticket, of course I'm sure you're afraid of heights.



lol this made me chuckle
context and delivery of the punchline 10/10


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Wtf you guys don't drag your shit to the forum of love
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



new sub forum ?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 26, 2017)

I masturbate to porn...wtf is wrong with that?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I masturbate to porn...wtf is wrong with that?



explain how you do it please....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 27, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> explain how you do it please....


This ^^^^ And explain it slowly I like it slow 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## ROID (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm not even reading all this shit.

JD you got my personal info from burrfuck

Thats right ladies and gentlemen, order shit gears are us or known formally as Grananolic then your info will be given out and you'll still be unjacked .

I've got 25 mug shots mother fucker. And if being crazy means having a life and fucking fine bitches then I'm beyond insane.

If normal is worshipping a dumb bitch that puts on a thong and jacking off to it then you dumb bastards can have it. 
Lol...AY had so much class. She took you ignorant fucks to class. Made you do the dirty work. 

So moving on. I don't not give a damn. You can not embarrasse me in anyway. I have a god damn good life. 

Think about, you stupid fucks follow me around thread to thread , forum to forum, dig into my personal life, post it online, tell the fucking mother of my child and I'm a stalker ???

You are a joke. There just isnt words for how sorry I feel for you losers.

Lol.


----------



## Intense (May 8, 2017)




----------

